# Titleist CRC-08/09 Cart Bags



## medwayjon (Apr 15, 2009)

I genuinely believe that this is the most functional reverse cart-bag I have every owned.

The bag leaps out at you in terms of aesthetics and is available in a few different colour schemes, all of which are very clean, smart and attractive to the eye, indeed they make the bag appear very much like a staff bag.

The bag has a 14-way divider system for your clubs, all of which work well and the clubs do not snag too much in the bag. The collars on each divider are also soft enough so as to not cause much in the way of marking to graphite shafts.

In addition there is an umbrella pocket in the top of the bag and also an umbrella loop on the side of the bag, this is very useful as some people choose to carry a ball-retriever for example which would occupy the brolley-pocket so the extra loop is a great idea.

The pocket-space on the bag is excellent. There are 2 very large pockets which are ideal for waterproofs, there are an additional pair of pockets on the side of the bag for valuables etc, these pockets are waterproof to protect ones goods.

There is an adequate sized ball pocket which holds plenty of balls and also a decent sized pocket for tee's etc.

A feature I really like is the cool pocket, this is great in the summer as a cold drink or 2 can be kept cold for the duration of a round.

There is a glove bar to attach gloves to and a towel loop attached to the back, both very functional and well positioned.

The carry strap (although fully laden I wouldnt carry it!) is very strong and well padded for comfort and for lifting onto a trolley, there are grab handles placed in a good position for lifting the bag.

I would highly endorse this bag, the only negative aspect for me is the price as at Â£100 or so, bags that arent far behind in terms of function are readily available for less money but for the style conscious or brand-loyal golfer, there is nothing better.


----------



## Gustavo (Apr 19, 2009)

This bag is identical to my Cobra CRC 09 Cart Bag. Identical !!!!

I must say it is a superb bag, just as described by Mr Medway.  I use my internal umbrella holder as a putter chute, if I take an umbrella with me, I attach it to the external holder.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 19, 2009)

I do exactly the same as Gustavo with my putter.


----------

